# Which immigration lawyers/agents to use?



## bagpuss119 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello there

We are wanting to emigrate to Canada. We've researched and been on a recce to Ontario. 

We wondered if anyone could recommend any of the immigration lawyers as there seems to be a lot advertised but we're not sure which would be the best to use. If any of you could give us any advice it would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bagpuss119 said:


> Hello there
> 
> We are wanting to emigrate to Canada. We've researched and been on a recce to Ontario.
> 
> ...


I must ask why you think you need an immigration lawyer? If you have the required qualifications to enter Canada, have no criminal record and are medically fit there is no reason to pay thousands of pounds to someone else. The process can be handled by yourself. There are many reports of people being scammed by so called immigration experts. What is your occupation?


----------



## bagpuss119 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello Auld Yin,

My occupation is administration work. Not really got any qualifications to a high standard, NVQ and basic computer qualifications.

My partner works as Accounts supervisor and is AAT qualified to level 4.

We would be looking at the TWP route, but have no idea where to start.

Am i correct in thinking we could go to Canada on a holiday visa for up to a year, when there look for work, once we have something lined up apply for a TWP? from here how do you apply for permanent residency?

i have heard people get scammed using immigration lawyers, which is why we are asking for recommendations.


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

*immigration agents*



bagpuss119 said:


> Hello there
> 
> We are wanting to emigrate to Canada. We've researched and been on a recce to Ontario.
> 
> ...


My partner and I have just got our permanant residents visa under the skilled worker class. we used overseas emigration based in edinburgh. couldnt fault them. we went to an emmigration show last weekend in liverpool, lots there i think you would find one useful. there is another one this weekend in coventry. the web link is Guide to Emigrating Abroad, Advice & Information on Overseas Emigration
good luck
barbara e


----------

